# wheeling



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

does anybody know of anywhere to do some wheeling near ogden or even just in northern utah? there used to be some places you could go but that is no more. any info will be awesome, thanks


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

If you are looking for just mud, backside of Willard bay, if you are looking for rocks, be careful most places around the Ogden area are all private but you could go up Farmington canyon once the snow melts off, not too many rocks but its a cool drive and you get to see some nice country.


----------

